# Gorestep



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 11, 2011)

So, I heard this new genre called Gorestep. It's a subgenre of Dubstep with chainsaw like basslines, less of the wobbly stuff and heavier, more intense.

Any good Gorestep artists?


----------



## Icky (Feb 11, 2011)

Whyyyyyy the fuck do every few songs that sound a little bit different get a new genre?

And why are they all badly named?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> Whyyyyyy the fuck do every few songs that sound a little bit different get a new genre?
> 
> And why are they all badly named?



Shut up damn bird. Gorestep is awesome.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jared said:


> Shut up damn bird. Gorestep is awesome.


I don't see how it's anymore awesome than just Dubstep. It's the same thing, just grittier.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I don't see how it's anymore awesome than just Dubstep. It's the same thing, just grittier.


 
Heavier, chainsaw bass. Less wobbly bassline.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jared said:


> Heavier, chainsaw bass. Less wobbly bassline.


Okay, and? It's still a subgenre of Dubstep.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Okay, and? It's still a subgenre of Dubstep.


 
Uhhhh, that's what I'm getting at.


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2011)

This is just more furries wanting to be different with their FL Studio productions, right?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jared said:


> Uhhhh, that's what I'm getting at.


I realize that, but is it really something to rave about? I dunno; subgenres just don't seem that cool anymore.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I realize that, but is it really something to rave about? I dunno; subgenres just don't seem that cool anymore.


 
Well this isn't rants and raves.



SIX said:


> This is just more furries wanting to be different with their FL Studio productions, right?


 
Uhhh, I haven't seen any furry Gorestep artists.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jared said:


> Well this isn't rants and raves.


True. Anyway, I looked it up. Is this Gorestop? Doesn't sound super different, really.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> True. Anyway, I looked it up. Is this Gorestop? Doesn't sound super different, really.


 
It's the band that pioneered the subgenre, but that isn't a good example.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Jared said:


> It's the band that pioneered the subgenre, but that isn't a good example.


Huh. I'll keep looking then; I'm curious.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 12, 2011)

THEBESTSUBGENREISCHILLWAVEAND/ORWITCHOUSE.

Ahem.

*indiesneeze*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 12, 2011)

Icky said:


> Whyyyyyy the fuck do every few songs that sound a little bit different get a new genre?
> 
> And why are they all badly named?


 I kinda agree with Icky here. A music genre should be named after it's sound, not after lyric subjects.


----------



## Bando (Feb 12, 2011)

Shekel's the only one I can really think of. I don't know too many, but gorestep sounds insane when done right.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 12, 2011)

Is this the kind of stuff you're talking about?
[video=youtube;HnCTTwf7xnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnCTTwf7xnA[/video]


----------



## Bando (Feb 12, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Is this the kind of stuff you're talking about?


 
I'd say so.

Bumpin with some more music, plus gory video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n67b-RZX_pw


----------



## Smelge (Feb 12, 2011)

Why is anything with "step" in the genre title a huge pile of shit trying to look individual by defining itself as something new and just as shitty.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2011)

holy shit
this stuff is so filthy i felt better wanking to child porn


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't even know what Dubstep is.
...

I'll let myself out.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2011)

Also, to contribute to this

[yt]IxdWPIVmlXU[/yt]

COMPLETE WITH THE SOUNDS OF CHOKING ON SEMEN


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 12, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> COMPLETE WITH THE SOUNDS OF CHOKING ON SEMEN



I love choking on semen!


----------

